
Pornhub Video Downloader Pornhub.now.sh - devcriollo
Pornhub video downloader<p>you can watch or download any video from pornhub, copying and pasting the url easily:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pornhub.now.sh&#x2F;download&#x2F;?video= &lt;videoUrl&gt;<p>example:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pornhub.now.sh&#x2F;download&#x2F;?video=https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pornhub.com&#x2F;view_video.php?viewkey=ph5c9046fe5fbee
======
Tepix
I looked it up: youtube-dl supports that site as well as hundreds of others.

------
mimixco
Savido.net also works for saving online vids, including PornHub and YouTube.

